# Help..



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, 

I found out I was pregnant last Tuesday 16th May which made me 4 weeks and 5 days.  My consultant did a scan and could see the sac we also did hcg tests on Wednesdat eve and Friday morning.  He said that the levels were low but were doubling everyday which was good.  He has also put me on baby aspirin, cyclogest and steroids as my NKC were elevated.

This morning though I had very light brown discharge and am so worried that I am miscarrying.. please can you give me any advice as to what this may be ?

Many thanks

Christina


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi christina

Sometimes women just bleed and we never find the cause, then continue with the pregnancy as normal. Of course there is a _possibility_ of a miscarriage as there are no guarantees at any point in pregnancy.

Brown loss is usually old blood and it may be just remnants of implantation, so try not too worry too much. Think about symptoms, ie sore boobs, nausea etc, if you have them that is a positive sign of things going well. The worse you feel the stronger the pregnancy!

Hope this helps

Jan


----------

